# Trading DLC for monthly contest items!



## Panduhh (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe this isn't the right thread and mods, feel free to move it if it's not, but would anyone be willing to trade me a card with the items from: 

October 2015 - Runs until 16th Oct 2015.
*The Sweetest Home Ever: For Participating: Massive Cake, Candy House, KK Birthday.*

and

November 2015 - Runs until 16th Nov 2015.
*A Battle of Giants: For Participating: Giant Robot, Inflatable Resetti.*

In return I can send the entire Japanese 7-11 set on a random card OR a card from my trading thread HERE I am in need of cards Monique 058 and T-bone 062 but will accept any random card so long as the DLC is included on it! 

I am willing to trade from 1 person, or 2 different people, I don't really care I just want the items


----------



## trea (Nov 22, 2015)

I could do this! I have both sets of the monthly contest items and need the Japanese 7-11 set.

 I noticed on your thread that you have an extra Poppy. I don't have any extras but I have one Poppy. I would like to keep her so would it be possible to just swap Poppy cards with the DLC? Let me know!


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 22, 2015)

trea said:


> I could do this! I have both sets of the monthly contest items and need the Japanese 7-11 set.
> 
> I noticed on your thread that you have an extra Poppy. I don't have any extras but I have one Poppy. I would like to keep her so would it be possible to just swap Poppy cards with the DLC? Let me know!



I'll PM you!


----------

